# RIP Louie



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Sadly, just a few weeks after the passing of my cat-niece Rhoda, I have to post again to say goodbye to her brother Louie.

Louie was a year younger than Rhoda, a handsome devil (MC cross), and a rogue. He was the one who discovered the culvert under the road and taught all the other cats how to use it so that they didn't have to cross the street to get to the other side. He was a great mouser and a genius of a farm cat. At close to 17 or 18, Louie still enjoyed his daily hunts and even in the worst weather, he always took a quick turn about the grounds to make sure that no evil chipmunks were lurking. Even when the younger and bigger newcomer cats came, Louie was still da man, never questioned and never challenged. He could stare down anyone....except maybe Rhoda. And he _always_ got the best spot in the bed at night.

Louie was hit by a car this week and just left in the road to die alone...a road that he never, _ever_ crossed because he'd found the secret tunnel. I hope he and Rhoda are together and sharing a sunspot. Louie, we'll all miss you.










A postscript: Louie's younger brother Rudy is missing; a stray who showed up badly injured one day and stuck around with the people who nursed him back to health. I hope he comes home, because his people really need him right now, but it doesn't look very good. 

Please keep the family of Rhoda, Louie, and Rudy in your thoughts...they have been through so much loss in this last month.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, this is too much to take.  The longer we have them, the more we dread the day we lose them. But to lose three would be just too much. Who knows why Louie used the road that day....Goodbye, Louiie. Heaven will be enriched by your presence.

And I pray that Rudy comes home safely, and that the family is blessed with peace in their hearts.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How very sad. My thoughts to the family of these dear kitties.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, that is so sad  

RIP Louie and Rhoda, and best wishes for Rudy's safe return.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aw, thats trajic,  he sounded like a wonderful cat, if only he hadnt been left to die, there may have been some hope yet, i feel so sorry for you, rip louie, i hope rudy comes back too


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Real sorry to hear of your loss. Anyone who hits a cat or dog with their car and just leaves will pay for it when their time comes.


----------



## SneezerCallie (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh I'm so sorry about your Rhoda and Louie, that's just terrible that anyone would leave an animal they'd injured. I'll keep Rudy in my prayers for a safe return.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Just a quick update before I go to bed: Rudy has come home, a bit hungry, bedraggled and depressed, but he's safe and back at home. My friends have just taken in an orphaned kitten found by their neighbours, a little snip of a thing with huge ears, tentatively named "Ralphie." 

I printed the pictures of Rosie and Louie and am going to mat and frame them together for my friends.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's wonderful news! Two lost babies home in one night, MikePage's dog and Rudy! This is a great night for the Cat Forum!


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

yay thats fantastic im so pleased for you


----------

